# Odd tasting honey



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

We help my father-in-law to keep a hive of bees at his place in the Adirondack region of New York. He brought down a super of honey for us to extract for him.

It was all completely capped, but the moisture content was about 19%. It also has a really different smell and taste than we usually get around here - like strong orange blossom honey.

Any thoughts on what would cause the high moisture content in capped honey, or what nectar source in the north would produce honey similar to orange blossom?

Thanks!


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Although I never tasted a connection, one of my customers tasted some N.Y. Goldenrod honey the other day, and compared it to "strong like orange blossom"... ????


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

What color is the honey? Have you a picture?


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

How much do you have? I want strong honeys: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?261005-I-want-Goldenrod


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Does it have a RED tinge to it? Could be pure bamboo. If it has a greenish tinge, it could be loostrife. Where in the ADK is it from?


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

We don't have a lot of it - my father-in-law is keeping about 25 lbs, and we're keeping the other 25 or so.
It seems to mostly just be orange - haven't noticed any red or green tinge. 

If only we could ask the bees!!


----------

